# Full size spare?



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi gang- I have searched around but have not found a clear answer...

Will a full size spare fit in a 6MT Eco? I know that I would have to modify/replace the trunk floor cover.

I have a lead on a wheel/tire from an LS for $50 locally and would like to go that route if it would work. I'm not worried about the weight factor, etc. as I drive to rural places in odd hours and want the assurance of not being stranded.

Will it fit? I measured the depth of the well as approx 7"...

Thanks!!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

FWIW if you are worried about being stranded with a flat, the donut spare will do just fine. I presume you have an ECO MT and just need something to get you back. Even if you have the full size 16 in spare, it will do the same as the donut since you will not keep it on the car any longer than to get the Eco tire repaired. Effectively, you will not use the full size 16 in spare any longer than you need to. I was thinking about getting the donut for my ECO but to make it look good, you will need to replace the trunk liner where the inflater kit is to "remove the hole in the floor" to cover the spare up and jack. What I am getting at, there is no more benefit of having a full size spare over the donut and it is more work to modify for.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Patman said:


> FWIW if you are worried about being stranded with a flat, the donut spare will do just fine. I presume you have an ECO MT and just need something to get you back. Even if you have the full size 16 in spare, it will do the same as the donut since you will not keep it on the car any longer than to get the Eco tire repaired. Effectively, you will not use the full size 16 in spare any longer than you need to. I was thinking about getting the donut for my ECO but to make it look good, you will need to replace the trunk liner where the inflater kit is to "remove the hole in the floor" to cover the spare up and jack. What I am getting at, there is no more benefit of having a full size spare over the donut and it is more work to modify for.


Not to mention that a full size spare probably wouldn't even fit properly in the trunk, and as Patman says above, a full size spare really has no benefit unless your tire pops, and there is absolutely no way to fix the tire before having to drive over 5-10 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't think a full size spare will physically fit in the hole in the Cruze trunk. It might just barely fit the diameter of the hole but it will stick up and out of the hole. You'd end up cutting a hole in the trunk floor just to keep the floor level around the tire.


----------



## milehigh (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks all. I understand the cover won't fit, I'll either modify mine or pickup a new "regular" one. The reason I asked is I want a spare, but the expense of the donut was more than I wanted to spend. I already have a scissor jack and lug wrench.

I did buy the LS rim and tire (better than 1/2 remaining) for $50 today, including the TPMS sensor and hubcap- neither that I will use...

It was dark when I went out to look at it, I'll play with it more next weekend if the weather cooperates and take some pictures.


----------

